# Hand Blender options



## pixybratt (Nov 5, 2009)

OK I love using a whisk and making things the old way, but I have a feeling after this week my doctor is going to tell me I can't so that anymore. (I have hand and wrist issues) so I was thinking i'd make the long trip to wally world and buy a hand blender. I did notice on the web site they have a couple of options , one has a whisk feature that can be added, is this any good or am I better of keeping it simple?

Also is there anyone that is better for soaping than the others?


Thanks

Stacy


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been useing a "Stick blender,"  because I read somwhere once that hand blenders can mix too much air into the soap.  But I am new to this so maybe sombody with more experiance will come by


----------



## Twilitr (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a Hamilton Stick blender i got at WalMart for $20. its the one that came with the wisk attachment you mentioned. I love it. best $20 i ever spent


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never used the whisk attachment on mine - certainly not for soap where you don't want air whipped in.


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks I think I'll go with the HB one because the whisk attachment should work great for lotions.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 11, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I've never used the whisk attachment on mine - certainly not for soap where you don't want air whipped in.



oooh, you're really missing out on something! I've been making a lot of whipped batches and love it.


----------

